# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Стильный, тихий, игровой: Lenovo представила в Беларуси ноутбук Legion Y540

## Labs

*
Минск, 12 августа 2019 г.* – Компания Lenovo представила на белорусском рынке новый ноутбук Legion Y540. Новое поколение игровых машин стало еще мощнее, унаследовав стиль предыдущего: этот ноутбук станет хорошим инструментом для работы, а для геймеров откроет новые возможности в кибермирах.
Модель представлена в тонком компактном корпусе и оборудована мощным процессором, новой видеокартой и быстрым накопителем. Благодаря этому ноутбук соответствует всем требованиям современных игр и может справиться даже с наиболее ресурсоемкими задачами, такими как монтаж видео или онлайн-трансляции в реальном времени.
*
Legion Y540: включайся в игру в любом месте и в любое время*
Legion Y540 – мощный и портативный ноутбук для геймеров, который позволяет играть на совершенно другом уровне. Он оборудован процессором Intel Core девятого поколения с 6 ядрами, 12 потоками и максимальной тактовой частотой 4,5 ГГц в максимальной конфигурации, позволяет наслаждаться новейшими высокобюджетными ААА-играми. Ноутбуки могут быть оснащены накопителями SSD объемом до 1 Тб или жестким диском HDD до 1 Тб, или комбинацией накопителей в различных конфигурациях, поэтому пользователь будет иметь возможность выбрать оптимальный вариант для своей работы и развлечений.
Lenovo Legion Y540 представлен в конфигурациях с 15- и 17-дюймовыми дисплеями с разрешением Full HD (1920х1080) и очень тонкими рамками. Пользователям предлагаются варианты ноутбука с матовыми дисплеями с частотой обновления 144 Гц и яркостью 300 нит или 60 Гц с яркостью 300 нит с охватом цветового пространства 72% sRGB. Динамики от Harman Kardon® и поддержка Dolby Atmos создают мощное динамичное звучание, а технология Sound Radar позволяет определить, с какой стороны приближается противник. Полноразмерная клавиатура Legion Y540 со временем отклика менее 1 мс оборудована белой подсветкой. Ноутбук поддерживает драйверы Windows Precision, которые позволяют распознавать жесты.
Толщина ноутбука – всего 26 мм, вес – 2,3 кг для 15" и 2,8 кг для 17". Такие габариты обеспечивают идеальный баланс между портативностью и высокой производительностью Legion Y540.
Модель получила обновленные аккумуляторные батареи, которые обеспечат до 6 часов автономной работы.
Новая модель Legion – почти бесшумная. Благодаря новой системе охлаждения, звук системы – это лишь звук воздуха, который выдувается из корпуса. Она позволяет снижать температуру центрального и графического процессоров независимо друг от друга, не создавая при этом лишних шумов системы. Инновационная система охлаждения Lenovo Legion Coldfront с двумя разнонаправленными вентиляторами и четырьмя воздухозаборными отверстиями поддерживает стабильную температуру всех ключевых компонентов при любых сценариях использования.
Автоматическая настройка производительности, охлаждения и управления питанием позволит тратить меньше времени на отладку и больше времени на игру. Мониторинг производительности устройства в режиме реального времени и многое другое – все это доступно в одном приложении Lenovo Vantage.
Игровой ноутбук для побед дополнят аксессуары от Lenovo, например, проводная геймерская мышь Lenovo Legion M200 RGB и коврик Lenovo Y Gaming Mouse Pad. Мышь подходит как для правой, так и для левой руки. Благодаря эргономичной форме мыши с точно рассчитанными углами изгиба, рука не будет перенапрягаться во время виртуальных баталий. Коврик имеет антискользящий эффект и его края обработаны плетеным швом, что позволит аксессуару не изнашиваться при интенсивных нагрузках.
Ноутбук Lenovo Legion Y540 и доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 2 599 BYN.
*
Технические характеристики Lenovo Legion Y540*
Процессор: Intel® Core™ i7-9750H (в максимальной конфигурации)
Операционная система: Windows 10 Home
Дисплей: 15,6"/17" Full HD (1920x1080), IPS, 300 нит, 144 Гц, с антибликовым покрытием
Графика: nVidia GeForce RTX 2060 (в максимальной конфигурации)
Камера, веб-камера: 720p, 1 Мп
Оперативная память: до 16 Гб DDR4 2666 МГц 
Накопитель: до 1 Тб SSD + HDD до 1 Тб
Батарея: 52,5 Вт/час или 57 Вт/час
Аудиосистема: Dolby Audio, два стереодинамика мощностью по 2 Вт
Порты: 1 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 (Always On), 2 х USB 3.1 Gen 1, 1 x USB 3.1 Type-C Gen 1 (with the function of DisplayPort 1.2), 1 x HDMI 2.0, Ethernet (RJ-45), 1 x Mini DisplayPort 1.4, Combo jack 3.5mm (audio/microphone) 
Сеть: WLAN a/c, Bluetooth® 4.2
Габариты: 360 x 267 x 25,2 мм (15,6") / 399,8 x 290 x 26,3 мм (17")
Вес: от 2,3 кг 
Цвет: черный

----------

